# Lekarze > Forum laryngologiczne >  Echo w praym uchu

## Jari

Witam serdecznie i proszę o pomoc. Od dwóch dni w prawym uchu słyszę echo tego, co mnie otacza. Ucho mnie nie boli. Słyszę na nie normanie no może po za tym echem. Jeśli ktoś już miał z tym do czynienia może poradzi jak się tego pozbyć-wyleczyć i czy konieczna jest wizyta u lekarza.

----------


## AbscessusFrigidus

Możesz mieć zatkane ucho woskowiną. Korki woskowinowe mogą nasiąkać wodą nawet podczas mycia głowy, uczucie zatkanego ucha, przytłumienia, echo samego siebie.
Możesz spróbować płukać ucho (nie za zminą, nie za gorącą wodą, nie pod dużym ciśnieniem), użyć A-cerumen...
Nie pomoże to idź do laryngologa, zajrzy do środka i stwierdzi co Ci jest.
A nie masz kataru, zatkanego nosa?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziękuje za odpowiedź. Kataru nie mam. Jednego dnia rano wstałem ucho było jakby zatkane. Tak jak przy zmianie ciśnienia. Następnego dnia pojawiło się echo. Wkłady z waty nasączonej olejkiem rycynowym to dobry pomysł?

----------


## okularnica23

Samemu nie płukaj uszu, to bardzo niebezpieczne, może dojść do urazu i uszkodzenia słuchu! Idź do lekarza, chociażby rodzinnego, powinien posiadać narzędzie do badania uszu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie nie. Nie chodziło mi o płukanie tylko o taki zwitek waty nasączony olejkiem włożony do ucha.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ten nie zarejestrowany to ja. Pisałem na szybko w czasie jazdy autem. Nie prowadziłem. AbscessusFrigidus dziękuje z pomoc. Pani w aptece poleciła Antotalgin, nie miała A-cerumen  i chyba pomaga. Echo na razie ucichło. Jeszcze raz dzięki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam 12 lat i słyszę echo w uszach nie wiem czym jest to spowodowane. Te echo jest takie, że słyszę głosy podwójnie np jak coś mówie albo jak ktoś coś do mnie mówi. Już miałam problemy z uchem bo było zatkane. Proszę o pomoc bo jestem zaniepokojona

----------

